# Owens Dog Box for sale



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Owens two door with storage aluminum dog box for sale.

48" wide 45" deep
6" storage top. All doors and storage lock with keys.

$525.00

Call or Text 
Mark 801-362-3691


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Is there a divider in the middle?


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes there is a divider. Both sides will easily hold 2 dogs and I have actually put 3 shorthairs in 1 side before.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Sold


----------

